# Suggestions for Tobacco To Try If One Likes Grey Havens?



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and to pipe smoking. I tried a few bulk blends from the local shop (nothing lit my fire, so to speak) so then I ordered Samuel Gwaith's Squadron Leader and McClelland's Grey Havens based on reviews I read online. While I have been enjoying both, Grey Havens has become my all day smoke and I find I have been depleting my Grey Havens' tin rather rapidly. I will be placing another order in the near future. While I will be refreshing my Grey Havens' supply I'd like to try a few more similar blends.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a blend to try for someone who enjoys Grey Havens? Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I thought the dominant character of Grey Havens was the McClelland VAs, so I'd recommend McClelland VAs. With a little shopping the etailers you should get a good list of those.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mad Hatter,

Thanks for the reply. As a new smoker it's difficult to tell what is contributing to the qualities I enjoy in a blend. Of course I've read the descriptions of the blending tobacco's (perique is peppery, etc), and some reach out and grab you with little doubt (latakia) but with little experience it is difficult to tell what tobaccos (burley's, VAs, orientals, perique) are contributing what elements to a particular blend (and then there is the added casings/essences to consider). Of course all this variety and subtleness is why I have enjoyed my pipe smoking journey so far and why I am looking forward to expanding my horizons in the future. 

I'll do some reading on McClelland VAs. I guess that's one kind of element I like, as I really do enjoy Grey Havens. Thanks again for your help.

John


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You're welcome John. I might offer some suggestions by name but aside from Christmas Cheer and Virginia Woods, I don't really smoke or know much to offer about McClelland tobaccos.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

A quick check of the online reviews for both Christmas Cheer and Viriginia Woods show both as good possibilities. Thanks again.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Gray Havens is a burley/perique blend (BurPer).

You can try some of the C&D burpers, such as Haunted Bookshop and Old Joe Krantz. I think Exhausted Rooster too (I haven't opened my tin yet). The first two are very "burleyesque".

Reiners LGF (aka Blend 71) is another excellent BurPer, unlike Gray Havens but its a great burper in any case.

Frenchy's Sunza Bitches is great burper - but its very heavy on the perique (cold sweats, etc), may not be a first choice for a noobie.

McCletchup VA's need age before they mature (and lose the ketchupy smell). VA Woods is a great one, but all my stock is like 4 years aged so I can't say what a young tin would taste like.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ron,

Thanks for the suggestions. They're appreciated. I've wanted to try a C&D blend, so maybe Haunted Bookshop is a possibility...not too far from Halloween.

As for the tomato sauce like aroma of the GH, when I first opened the can I admit I wasn't sure what I thought...never having smelled any tobacco that was anything like it. I found the level of the tin aroma dropped quite quickly after the first day or so, and I have to admit I've grown to like both the taste and the aroma. Guess I may be a hopeless McCletchup fan...at least for now!

John


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Grey Havens struck me as unique. Yes, it's a VA/perique/burley blend but it also has some light aromatic casing on it. It's like nothing I've ever smoked. I wasn't crazy about it, but I do find it unique.

Virginia Woods is a nice suggestion. McClellands Deep Hollow is another. But I honestly don't know if you'll find anything quite like GH. Are you looking for a substitute or something to experiment with that's "kinda sorta" similar but yet not? (if that makes any sense).


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Kinda sorta similar would be perfect. It does look like one of the McClelland 'woods' is in my future...VA Woods, British Woods, or Deep Hollow. From the reviews I've read about GH I think I know what you mean about it being unique...which is probably why reviews run the gamut from yuk to yum. That's was one of the reasons I picked it up, I figured I'd give it a shot and see what I thought. Also, I'm a big Tolkien fan so the name didn't hurt either! 

I'm really just looking to branch out and try some new blends and thought I'd mention what I thought of GH so that might guide the more experienced in making suggestions. I like Squadron Leader, and like sitting down at night and enjoying some while reading a book or having a drink, but find I reach for the GH all day long.

Anyway, and thoughts or suggestions on directions to go or blends to try is appreciated.

John


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I could send you some Old Joe Krantz (with Dan's blessing) and also some Deep Hollow if you're interested


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind offer. I've sent you an email.

John


----------

